# Hows my Setup??



## millsgto88 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey guys, im new to being a member but have read a lot and thanks for the help. What do you think of my setup on my 06 m6 for a n.a. motor. Svede otrcai, kooks 1" 3/4 or 7/8" with catted mids, already have a borla cat-back, trickflows 550hp ls2 kit, 92MMFAST intake and maby a bigger tb if i have enough funds. id like to get close to 480ish rwhp. THANKS A LOT!


----------



## millsgto88 (Oct 20, 2011)

"edit" 1 7/8" kooks with catless mids 102 fast intake and i dont know to do the 102 or 92 throttle body, probably going to procharge it next winter and i dont want to have to buy another one any suggestions?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Keep your t/b the same size as the intake. No sense in chocking it by bottle necking it. If your going with a 102mm t/b and manifold use a 4" intake or the intake will be a bottle neck. Keep it all the same size to avoid restriction on the intake side.


----------



## millsgto88 (Oct 20, 2011)

makes sence im with the svede otrcai so the air flow will be straight in, does everything sound good? i dont wanna buy something that is necessary but i want new heads and dont wanna deal with ls3/92 heads. something you would do different?? thanks for the help!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Do you want a dyno queen or something functional? Because your looking at an easy $5000 + in suspension, cluthc, wheels, and tires to use that power.

Plus, if your going FI down the road, I'm really consider holding off on too extreme an N/A build because they might not work with your future goals.


----------



## millsgto88 (Oct 20, 2011)

its not an dd. its a hobby im asking for suggestions, obviously if you up hp drivetrain will need work, one step at a time, what would you do different f/i is an idea i may be poor next year...


----------



## Vettekid1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

Dont boost a fast intake bc it will crack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Vettekid1992 said:


> Dont boost a fast intake bc it will crack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You must have got a bad one. There are a bunch of turbo and centrifugal Ls motors running Fast intakes.


----------

